# Great brunch idea!



## Kayelle (May 15, 2010)

Ran across this, and thought I'd share here.  Can't wait to try it myself, I can sure imagine this pretty presentation as part of a brunch buffet....

idaho sunrise (baked eggs and bacon in potato bowls) | gimme some oven
and these too:
http://www.realsimple.com/food-recipes/browse-all-recipes/baked-potato-eggs-10000000659302/


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2010)

Those look like great fun to make and you could get most of it done the day before a brunch, hollowing the potatoes, cooking the bacon.  It would all go together in a snap!  I have two full sheet pans, I'm sure I could get three or four dozen done at once!


----------



## lyndalou (May 16, 2010)

These look great! I hope mine will look as good as yours.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 16, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Ran across this, and thought I'd share here.  Can't wait to try it myself, I can sure imagine this pretty presentation as part of a brunch buffet....
> 
> idaho sunrise (baked eggs and bacon in potato bowls) | gimme some oven
> and these too:
> Baked-Potato Eggs | Real Simple Recipes



Ding, ding, ding the winner for me is realsimple.com... Although they both look great, I love the fact that RS used the inside of the potato... I'm sure going to try this really soon... Thankx Kayelle...


----------

